# Looking to Crew (NJ)



## TheMist (May 2, 2011)

Hi, I am tossing this out there in the hopes someone is looking for an extra crew for any type of racing in the NJ area. Longer the event the further I'm willing to travel (out of state as well). I have been sailing for some time and currently race on small sailboats, FJ's, 420's, etc. etc. I am looking to get into the racing scene on bigger boats and learn the ropes that come with racing on such boats. 

Thanks for your time 

- TheMist


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

NJ is a pretty big area.
Northern NJ has Raritan Yacht Club: Race news
Further north is: Nyack Boat Club

Both of these clubs have Weds. evening and weekend races. If there is a PHRF fleet racing (non 1 Class) that would be a good place to start.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Try these folks

*Barnegat Bay Yacht Racing Association*
Barnegat Bay Yacht Racing Association (BBYRA)- Main Index

*Bay Head Yacht Club*
Bay Head Yacht Club


----------

